# Lakers Sign Kobe Bryant to Contract Extension



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> EL SEGUNDO – The Los Angeles Lakers have signed Kobe Bryant to a two-year contract extension, it was announced today by General Manager Mitch Kupchak. Per team policy, terms of the contract were not released.
> 
> “This is a very happy day for Lakers fans and for the Lakers organization,” said Kupchak. “We’ve said all along that our priority and hope was to have Kobe finish his career as a Laker, and this should ensure that that happens. To play 20 years in the NBA, and to do so with the same team, is unprecedented, and quite an accomplishment. Most importantly however, it assures us that one of the best players in the world will remain a Laker, bringing us excellent play and excitement for years to come.”
> 
> ...


...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, I hope he took the hometown discount.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> Well, I hope he took the hometown discount.


LOL.... It's Kobe... No, No he didn't


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

btw someone on twitter just posted that it was 2 years 48 million. The source is a minor league baseball player I know so I don't know how valuable that info is. But he has no reason to lie


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Before even seeing how he comes back from the injury?

I like this. Some actual loyalty being seen by a franchise. 

It will be at least 20 mil a year I'd assume, which is what I predicted.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Chris_Broussard: Source: Kobe's deal: $23.5 mill '14-15; $25 mill '15-16


..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is awesome.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

SportsCenter ‏@SportsCenter 3h

Kobe Bryant's contract extension worth $48 million over 2 years. He will continue to be NBA's highest-paid player. (via @Chris_Broussard)


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

2 years 24 mil per. LOL


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow. He still plays at a high level but man, 24M per?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Wow. He still plays at a high level but man, 24M per?


I know, man! That's Joe Johnson money!

Good to see Kobe stay a Laker.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

kbdullah said:


> Wow. He still plays at a high level but man, 24M per?


If your considering how much revenue he brings business wise in it's really smart but on the side of trying to win a championship... not so much


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

kbdullah said:


> Wow. He still plays at a high level but man, 24M per?


This is a business move. He brings in a lot more revenue than the 24 million a year it costs the Lakers and there's no sense pissing off your franchise player in the mean-time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm perfectly fine with it. Guy deserves it after everything he's done for this franchise.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Lakerholicz: Kobe is earning $15 million less than the max over two seasons. The Big Three in Miami passed up on $15 mil to play together over four years


Paycut is a paycut. Just not as big as we'd hoped lol w/e though. @R-Star is right. Thats called loyalty.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ugh. Really wish it was for a little bit less, but if there's one guy who deserves it it's Kobe.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I totally appreciate and understand the fact that Kobe's value far exceeds his huge paycheck, but give it to him via a signing bonus or something.

The cap limit for the 2013-2014 season is $58.679 million, for reference. Luxury limit is $71.748 million.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

great news!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

BlakeJesus said:


> I totally appreciate and understand the fact that Kobe's value far exceeds his huge paycheck, but give it to him via a signing bonus or something.
> 
> The cap limit for the 2013-2014 season is $58.679 million, for reference. Luxury limit is $71.748 million.


Signing bonus can only be 15%


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope Jamel comes out and admits I was correct on this.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

R-Star said:


> I hope Jamel comes out and admits I was correct on this.


Good luck with that


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I'm hoping Dirk takes a Duncan-style pay cut and not a Kobe-style pay cut.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

@kbdullah He will take a Duncan style, but his ego isn't as big as Kobe's. Kobe probably thinks he's doing the Lakers a favor by only taking 24 mil a year. Can someone look up and see if this is the biggest contract (per year) ever for a player 35 and older ?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Lakers are paying him for his career. Dr. Buss always said if Kobe was paid what he is worth, he would make around $80 million. They did the same for Magic, Worthy and other at the end of their careers.

Pay close attention: There is a big difference between "agreed" and "signed" . That paper Kobe signed was blank. Could just be an agreement that takes effect after they sign FA's then using his Bird rights to go over the cap.

This might be to let anyone know that if they come to LA, they play with Kobe. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ramonashelburne: Buss family wanted to get Kobe's new contract done before he returned from Achilles surgery, as a show of good faith


...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*A quick update on Kobe’s extension and the Lakers’ cap space
*


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

$24 million a year. Laughably bad business. What other semi-contending team was going to give him anything above $15 million a year? And they're entering into this BEFORE he's back playing? What if he's not the same guy after the injury?

They wouldn't have been risking anything by doing a wait-and-see on the extension. No rational team that Kobe would actually play for is going to pay him anything close to what the Lakers gave him.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

@Babe Ruth as stated before it's a great business move. Kobe brings in plenty of revenue for the team and makes the team a lot more than he makes from them. It's not a good team move though


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Babe Ruth said:


> $24 million a year. Laughably bad business. What other semi-contending team was going to give him anything above $15 million a year? And they're entering into this BEFORE he's back playing? What if he's not the same guy after the injury?
> 
> They wouldn't have been risking anything by doing a wait-and-see on the extension. No rational team that Kobe would actually play for is going to pay him anything close to what the Lakers gave him.


Some people value loyalty. Kobe has brought the city 5 championships, and you want them to nickle and dime him to finish off his career? 

If I was another player and saw this, I'd want to play in LA.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Some people value loyalty. Kobe has brought the city 5 championships, and you want them to nickle and dime him to finish off his career?
> 
> If I was another player and saw this, I'd want to play in LA.


That's a good way of looking at it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

It wouldn't look good for management to be haggling with Kobe given all the drama and controversy that has already surrounded Jimbo in recent years.

I guess this is the price we pay for all the good years Kobe gave us. That won't make the next two years any more enjoyable though. Maybe Mitch can work some magic, but unless people take major pay cuts I don't see much chance of contending.

Do we still go after Melo knowing that we would have a star for at least two years post-Kobe, or do we give everyone two year contracts and start over when Kobe leaves?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> It wouldn't look good for management to be haggling with Kobe given all the drama and controversy that has already surrounded Jimbo in recent years.
> 
> I guess this is the price we pay for all the good years Kobe gave us. That won't make the next two years any more enjoyable though. Maybe Mitch can work some magic, but unless people take major pay cuts I don't see much chance of contending.
> 
> Do we still go after Melo knowing that we would have a star for at least two years post-Kobe, or do we give everyone two year contracts and start over when Kobe leaves?


If I'm LA I'm working it out so I have pretty much a blank slate once Kobes 2 year deal is done. No significant deals on the books, loads of cap room. I'm spending between now and then writing love songs to whatever big name FA's are supposed to hit the market that year. Maybe I'm sending girls to Andrew Wiggins rental house in Utah to work him over. Like 5 girls at a time and having them say "Hey, you come to LA and you get this every night instead of losing in a shitty city like Utah where all the girls are ugly." And maybe then Wiggins makes it clear he wants a trade and you get your franchise guy. 

That's what I'm doing if I'm LA.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nice! Lakers needed to do whatever it took to keep him, especially after the Shaq thing. 



R-Star said:


> I hope Jamel comes out and admits I was correct on this.


No you're not, you said Kobe wasn't taking a pay cut and he did.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers still have room to sign a max player. Does this mean go all our for LeBron or are they going to settle for Melo instead (not that they would even get either of them, anyway).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Nice! Lakers needed to do whatever it took to keep him, especially after the Shaq thing.
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not, you said Kobe wasn't taking a pay cut and he did.


No. Here's what you wrote. 



Jamel Irief said:


> Kobe will take a massive paycut, and so will Pau Gasol. We're the Lakers! The mother ****ing Lakers!


That's a direct quote of what you wrote 9 months ago in another thread. I disagreed then, I disagree now, and what do you know, I'm right and you're wrong.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Lakers still have room to sign a max player. Does this mean go all our for LeBron or are they going to settle for Melo instead (not that they would even get either of them, anyway).


I don't get why this is even a question. Wasn't the plan all along to pair one of those guys (or someone) with Kobe anyways? And then have a guy that can have them contending the next 5 years post Kobe?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> No. Here's what you wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a direct quote of what you wrote 9 months ago in another thread. I disagreed then, I disagree now, and what do you know, I'm right and you're wrong.


That's not a direct quote and you know it.

You responded to an article where Kobe said he wouldn't take a pay cut and said anyone that disagreed with Kobe was delusional. I said he was taking a pay cut, you responded by asking me why Kobe was lying then. Now you added the word massive to be cute.

Heres your direct quote:



R-star said:


> Kobe won't settle for anything less than 50 million a year. If you don't give him that enjoy Steve Blake and kill yourselves.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Some people value loyalty. Kobe has brought the city 5 championships, and you want them to nickle and dime him to finish off his career?
> 
> If I was another player and saw this, I'd want to play in LA.


Then you'd need to sign with the Clippers. The Lakers wouldn't be able to afford you, because a significant portion of their payroll for the next two years - the same period in which almost every star player in the NBA hits free agency - is tied up in a 35-year-old shooting guard coming off a major injury.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Babe Ruth said:


> Then you'd need to sign with the Clippers. The Lakers wouldn't be able to afford you, because a significant portion of their payroll for the next two years - the same period in which almost every star player in the NBA hits free agency - is tied up in a 35-year-old shooting guard coming off a major injury.


You need more NBA business sense before you call business moves laughable. Look up the lakers (and maybe the Clippers) cap situation before commenting further.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> That's not a direct quote and you know it.
> 
> You responded to an article where Kobe said he wouldn't take a pay cut and said anyone that disagreed with Kobe was delusional. I said he was taking a pay cut, you responded by asking me why Kobe was lying then. Now you added the word massive to be cute.
> 
> Heres your direct quote:


We both know it is a direct quote. Another one is you saying he would sign for less than 20 million.

Drop the semantics. Drop the childish "He took a paycut!". 

Do you want to be a poster of EH's caliber, or one of the hand selected posters R-Star deems to have a valid opinion on this website? The other posters on this forum gauge their opinions based on what R-Star says.


Are you to be added to the pile of worthless trash who refuse to acknowledge when they were wrong?


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

R-Star said:


> *The other posters on this forum gauge their opinions based on what R-Star says.*


It's true


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Babe Ruth said:


> Then you'd need to sign with the Clippers. The Lakers wouldn't be able to afford you, because a significant portion of their payroll for the next two years - the same period in which almost every star player in the NBA hits free agency - is tied up in a 35-year-old shooting guard coming off a major injury.


If Chris Paul or Blake Griffin is coming back from a major injury prior to their next contract and the Clippers try to low ball the shit out of them, let me know what worthwhile FA's would sign with them. 

The answer is none. There's a reason why some teams will have to overpay to get a star player in free agency, and a reason why teams like LA can get them for market value or sometimes less. Giving Kobe a nice farewell contract is one of those reasons.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> We both know it is a direct quote. Another one is you saying he would sign for less than 20 million.
> 
> Drop the semantics. Drop the childish "He took a paycut!".
> 
> ...


Well, since we all know you remember things differently, here is the thread-

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...cant-pay-cut-re-sign-lakers-probably-not.html

Did I ever say he WOULD sign for less than 20 million? You read it and tell me your conclusions. This is like saying a poster speculating on chicago trading for dwight means they feel Dwight to Chicago is imminent.... hey wait a minute?

I think your problem is you have me confused with another Laker fan that was more confident that he would take a massive pay cut. Maybe this?

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...le-im-sure-well-hopefully-have-nice-pick.html

In short this extension doesn't surprise me at all, and you'll fail trying to find a post I made in the past suggesting otherwise. I'm the archivist bro, if I said I didn't say something it's because I didn't. And I never said there was no way the Lakers would resign Kobe for only a minor pay cut.

So as you see in the links, you're clearly wrong here. Better luck next time.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> It's true


R-star>>>>> LeGoat06

R-star wife's Yam Tammers >>>> LeGoat's moms Yam Tammers


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel/R-Star is the best rivalry on BBF. Bar none. Legendary stuff


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

R-Star said:


> If Chris Paul or Blake Griffin is coming back from a major injury prior to their next contract and the Clippers try to low ball the shit out of them, let me know what worthwhile FA's would sign with them.
> 
> The answer is none. There's a reason why some teams will have to overpay to get a star player in free agency, and a reason why teams like LA can get them for market value or sometimes less. Giving Kobe a nice farewell contract is one of those reasons.


You're absolutely right that it's nothing more than a nice farewell contract. And that's the Lakers' prerogative. But it likely means that they won't be competing for a championship again until 2015-16.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> R-star>>>>> LeGoat06
> 
> R-star wife's Yam Tammers >>>> LeGoat's moms Yam Tammers


Both also true


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well, since we all know you remember things differently, here is the thread-
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...cant-pay-cut-re-sign-lakers-probably-not.html
> 
> ...


Direct quote:



Jamel Irief said:


> What I'm saying is I see Kobe taking under 20 a year. That's a paycut.


Those are your words. Don't be a liar Jamel. No one likes liars. Well except for other liars but no one cares what they think.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Babe Ruth said:


> You're absolutely right that it's nothing more than a nice farewell contract. And that's the Lakers' prerogative. But it likely means that they won't be competing for a championship again until 2015-16.


Were they going to realistically have a shot at a title before then?

And they with it being LA there's still an outside shot. I honestly think Melo somehow lands there.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Basel said:


> This is awesome.


No. NO. NO!!!!!

It's for loyalty, which is nice, but good god it is a terrible deal. What is next, Pau resigned at $19 million?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> No. NO. NO!!!!!
> 
> It's for loyalty, which is nice, but good god it is a terrible deal. What is next, Pau resigned at $19 million?


Jamel said 12 or less from Pau. 

Its in the archives.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Were they going to realistically have a shot at a title before then?
> 
> And they with it being LA there's still an outside shot. I honestly think Melo somehow lands there.


I said I see him taking it. Just like I see the Lakers making the playoffs this year as an 8th seed. When people are speculating on things you get all excited and call them delusional (see Bogg saying Dwight to Chicago is imminent) as if they're making promises or even predictions.

Does that mean I guaranteed he would take a massive pay cut like you "direct quoted" earlier? Of course not. 

Does you saying you can see Indiana winning a championship mean you are guaranteeing it will happen?

Thanks for proving me right.

Maybe next time you take a deep breath and check the archives.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm not a salary cap expert, but hypothetically speaking, couldn't we trade Pau and our first rounder for Melo and still have a max slot available this summer?? Melo would have to pick up his option of course.

Edit: Nevermind. Just read Larry ****'s summary.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Melo and Kobe on the same team not thinking too much into it just seems like the worst possible superstar combination in history of sports


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I said I see him taking it. Just like I see the Lakers making the playoffs this year as an 8th seed. When people are speculating on things you get all excited and call them delusional (see Bogg saying Dwight to Chicago is imminent) as if they're making promises or even predictions.
> 
> Does that mean I guaranteed he would take a massive pay cut like you "direct quoted" earlier? Of course not.
> 
> ...


I agree, you should take a deep breath. You sound like you're slamming your keyboard around and throwing a fit.

Not my fault you said Kobe would take less than 20 and Pau less than 12, guaranteed (word for word), and neither will end up coming to pass. That's on you, not the rest of us.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I wonder if this signing means Kobe is ready to make his debut Tuesday?



R-Star said:


> I agree, you should take a deep breath. You sound like you're slamming your keyboard around and throwing a fit.
> 
> Not my fault you said Kobe would take less than 20 and Pau less than 12, guaranteed (word for word), and neither will end up coming to pass. That's on you, not the rest of us.


You're right. I probably feel like you will when Indiana doesn't win the championship and Paul George doesn't win MVP.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I wonder if this signing means Kobe is ready to make his debut Tuesday?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I probably feel like you will when Indiana doesn't win the championship and Paul George doesn't win MVP.


Well, seeing as I've called Indiana a "contender" and have never even mentioned Paul George and MVP anywhere near each other, I'm quite confident in saying that's a terrible comparison.

I mean its clear why you tried to do there, but it didn't work seeing as I said neither, unlike you who said Kobe under 20 mil and Pau under 12 right?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's not about him deserving the money, it's about him wanting to be the highest paid player because of his competitive nature. He even said that himself.

He could have taken $1 more than LeBron and they would have probably had enough for two big signings but instead he wants more to feed his family I guess. Let's not act like he doesn't make the bulk of his money from endorsements and through investments that don't tie up the Lakers cap and diminish their competitiveness.

I'm not against rewarding players. The Heat gave Tim Hardaway a one year $12 million deal when he was already basically where Steve Nash is now, but they did it after he had only been making around $4 million a year for most of his career so they wanted to reward him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Kobe Bryant marched into Jim Buss’ office on Monday morning and demanded a contract extension worth nearly $50 million, right? Uh, not really…
> 
> According to Bryant himself, the Lakers approached him with an offer which would allow them to build a “great team” and Kobe simply accepted.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Perhaps the front office has something up their sleeves. 

http://lakerholicz.com/kobe-lakers-made-their-offer-with-building-a-great-team-in-mind-i-simply-agreed/2013/11/25


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

$24M per year??? Kupcake doesn't even know if Kobe can still jump yet! I was hoping that, in his condition, Kobe would continue "working" in LA without a raise and call it even and feel lucky...like the rest of America. Nuff' said!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Even if I was a die hard Lakers fan and considered Kobe Bryant as my idol, I would still think this is a horrible deal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

There has been a lot of negativity going around, since this was announced. The NBA talking heads have been the worst. I've heard talk of Kobe being "selfish" for taking so much money, and that he is in no way worth that much. Apparently they are sure that Kobe will not come back anywhere near his pre-injury productivity level. They have declared this signing as a guarantee that Kobe will not get a 6th ring, that it prevents the acquisition of the free agent/s they would need to get back to contention. All of that is a load of BS!

1st off, I'm not all that thrilled with the much over-hyped free agent class of '14. LeBron is the only guy in that class who is a virtual lock to put whatever team he signs with into contention, and I doubt any of the Big Three will leave the Heat. Melo is not that guy. Rudy Gay? Nope. Luol Deng? Not close. Dirk? I doubt he leaves, esp to LA. Z-Bo? His franchise-leading days are over. There are a few interesting younger guys, but they are not there yet (if ever). It makes no sense to under-pay your franchise player just for the remote hope of LeBron joining the team in the summer. The Miami Heat pulled off a once-in-a-lifetime free agent coup with their 3 stars. It's unlikely something like that will happen again, especially under the current rules. The expectation that the Lakers (or any team) must hang their title hopes on free agency alone is completely ludicrous. Some people have been talking about '14 free agency so much, they are stuck on it. They seem to judge every roster move that happens in the NBA in light of this mythical approaching phenomenon called the Summer of '14. I'm not buying any of it! Most teams will realize that the best free agents available for them to sign will be their own.

2nd, the NBA talking heads have nothing to base their gloomy outlook for Kobe on. Maybe they did at first, but the word is Kobe is looking a lot like Kobe in practice. Vino 2.0 is almost here. The Lakers gave him that deal because they think he will make a full recovery and play at or near MVP level, like he has most of his career (through all sorts of injuries). They have seen him in practice, and apparently that's all they needed to be convinced. If he does make such a comeback, several of these NBA pundits will be eating crow. I expected this extension, though I thought they'd wait till Kobe played real games first. I doubt the Lakers are giving him that extension as a going away present or a lifetime achievement award. 

3rd, this in no way hurts their chances to get one more ring with Kobe. I think their chances would be somewhat remote whether he would have signed for less or not. They will have $20-$30 million to work with in the summer. That could be enough for 2-3 solid free agents if they take the kind of deals free agents took in the '13 off season. But more importantly, I think many people are underestimating this year's Lakers. They are playing a team full of former lottery picks and mid-1st rounders, and some of those players are just starting to realize some of their potential. They're all-in with their coach's system, and they're even playing quality defense of late. I think the Lakers could have just as much of a shot at a title by keeping most of these guys together as they would by bringing in a ball-dominant scorer with weak D, like Carmelo.

Lastly, I think they should be looking at '15 and '16 free agency for their next big free agent signing rather than '14. Kobe's final season will leave plenty of cap room. A player like Kevin Love will be signed for much less than Carmelo, because his max is smaller. His $16.7 million first year salary of his next contract would fit well cap-wise. If the Lakers choose not to spread Nash's final year salary over 3 years, he'll be off the books completely, just in time to sign Love. Plus they could possibly keep a few of the younger guys (Meeks, Henry, Hill, Johnson) around on smaller deals as well.

Unlike what the media guys are saying, there are Laker fans who like this deal, short and long-term for the Lakers.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well, since we all know you remember things differently, here is the thread-
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...cant-pay-cut-re-sign-lakers-probably-not.html
> 
> ...


*****


e-monk said:


> you are on
> 
> if Kobe's next contract is half of what he got this year, we the Lakers fans get to figure out a nice new avatar for you





R-Star said:


> I'll have to look at new max contracts before agreeing on specifics.





e-monk said:


> what a nancy


*****

R-Star should've taken the bet.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Interesting. Perhaps the front office has something up their sleeves.
> 
> http://lakerholicz.com/kobe-lakers-made-their-offer-with-building-a-great-team-in-mind-i-simply-agreed/2013/11/25


Let's just hope the Lakers' brass knows what they are doing, considering that's a whole lotta cash to throw Kobe's way.

I wouldn't have liked to see the Lakers lowballing Kobe, but keeping the franchise winning should be the Lakers main purpose (rewarding loyalty or not). We'll see what happens.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The True Hollywood Story of Kobe's Crippling Contract



> He had precisely zero other suitors at this specific moment.
> 
> The deal also kills the Lakers' dreamy goals of bringing two max-level stars to team with Bryant this summer.
> 
> ...


So, there's that.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of waiting for another year and getting Kevin Love. Then the following year you make a run at Durant.

Next Year - Mostly 1 year contracts. Let Pau have a big 1 year deal, maybe take a shot at Granger on a 1 year deal. Hill is the one player I would sign to a multi-year deal.

2015 - Sign Kevin Love. All the 1 year contracts come off the books so new ones might have to be signed. Pair Love and Kobe for a year.

2016 - Sign Durant. Kobe could retire, or come back, but only at a real discount this time. Ride Durant and Love to titles.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

arasu said:


> *****
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead he takes the bet where he can pretty much mail me a check for $50 now. He could have a poster I unfortunately ran off this site sporting whatever avatar he wanted.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

People that actually thought he'd take less are pretty delusional. Kobe has the biggest ego in the NBA since Jordan


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> The True Hollywood Story of Kobe's Crippling Contract
> 
> 
> 
> So, there's that.


What's the stretch provision?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

You waive him and stretch out his contract payments over several seasons. Then he only counts against the cap around 3 million as opposed to 9.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> You waive him and stretch out his contract payments over several seasons. Then he only counts against the cap around 3 million as opposed to 9.


It offers flexibility. If the Lakers want $6 million extra cap space in '14, they waive Nash. But if they want the full $9.7 million cap space, they let him drop of the books in '15.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of waiting for another year and getting Kevin Love. Then the following year you make a run at Durant.
> 
> Next Year - Mostly 1 year contracts. Let Pau have a big 1 year deal, maybe take a shot at Granger on a 1 year deal. Hill is the one player I would sign to a multi-year deal.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of Love I hate the idea floating around of Melo he's a loser. Durant might be a pipedream depending on how he and Westbrook get along till then and thats a matter of winning it all or bust so our chances with him are fair to decent. 

Kobe would be a good sorta old man Pippen type to KD and Love at that point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel like Westbrook/Love would be a more likely scenario than Durant/Love.


----------

